# Effexor xr and Paxil



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah these were my first and only anti-depressants that I took. In the end, it didn't help much at all. But do any of them? For the record, I think all anti-depressants are a bad idea. I just think they give people false hope. Like you look to this pill to solve all your problems, when in reality it is being brave and facing your demons that will truly get you over that hurdle, not some happy pill. The whole idea is just ridiculous and yes i'm a liberal but I don't it wrong at all to compare pharmacutical companies (and ones that produce ssri's etc. especially) to Nazi-ism. (If that's a word)

I was taking a really high dosage of effexor. Like 300 mg's or something. When I wound't take it for a couple days and most times even a day, I would get severe withdrawal and become physically sick. I'd break out in cold sweats, I'd shake and shiver, and I'd get these little bursts of lighting in my brain and also all over. Nightmares were the worst too. And I'll never forget this one time. I think I didn't take it for 2 or 3 days and I just got so sick I thought I was going to die. Really. I went to visit my friends at University (a 3 1/2 bus ride) and I ran out of pills stupidly. I don't know what I was thinking. Well I had to ride 3 and 1/2 hours home on this Peoria Charter, all the while so physically sick I couldn't believe it. When my mom picked me up at the airport I thought I was done for. I got in the car and she drove a couple feet and I had to open the door and spew about a gallon of puke. I was shivering, cold, soaked with sweat, and I couldn't open my eyes because focusing on anything hurt too much. Iwas moaning and everything. So that was what made me stop taking that. I of course weaned myself off it. Easing off the dosage very slowly. I made a long process out of it to make sure that I wouldn't experience that withdrawal again.

Next was paxil and it wasn't so bad. That is, if you don't mind not being able to get an erection the whole time you're on it. I coulnd't stand what these drugs were doing to my body so I tapered myself off paxil slowly as well. And that was the last of my travels with the happy pill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Out of the countless psych meds i've taken, i've never taken either of those. Paxil getting banned in the UK scared me and I love my erections. Nazism is a word me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know it was banned in the UK. Scary, I tells ya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh my...
You people crack me up.. ROFL


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

What's so funny? 

I have to admit that i'm embarrased reading this now. I think I was possessed when I wrote it.


----------

